# Rossignol Imperial vs Contrast?



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys! I am thinking about getting a snowboard package from the local store and was just looking for some general advice on which package is better and if one is worth the extra $100 over the other. I have been snowboarding about 20 times or so and go down black diamond runs mostly. I usually stick to just free riding but also like hitting the occasional jump or rail so I'm after an all around board.

*Prices are in Canadian funds*

1ST Package: $399
Snowboard: Rossignol Contrast
Bindings: Rossignol Viper V1
Boots: Northwave Reign

2ND Package: $499
Snowboard: Rossignol Imperial
Bindings: Drake King
Boots: Northwave Reign

Is the 2nd package worth the extra $100? The Drake King bindings do seem like better bindings but according to "the-house" (online store) the Contrast board ($220) costs more then the Imperial board ($190).


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

pretty sure they are on in the same jsut a name change. unless you feel the drakes are worth another 100.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

I had a Rossignol Imperial back in 1998, and I had one in 2006. It was then (1998), and I beleive was still in 2006 a directional lower end board with an extruded base. The board rode very well, very smooth flex, and was very durable but a little heavy. Either way for the price range, and for what it was it was a good riding board. I think its better for cruising, an deeper snow more so than park though as its directional and I think it has a little taper in the shape.

From what I know of the Contrast, is that it is a very similar board to the Imperial in that it is a directional shape, and has an extruded base. They are price point boards basically.

For bindings I would go with the Drakes if I had to choose from those options, as I found Rossignol bindings to feel restrictive in the flex in my past experience. The reason the package with the Imperial board would be worth more is most likely because you are getting a better quality binding.


Here is a listing for a good pro level board for $120 usd (+ shipping & whatever taxes your province charges on goods sold). It has a sintered base, twin shape, and better overall materials than the two Rossignol boards you suggested in those packages. 

Snowboard M4 Discord 154.5 New 2007 - eBay (item 140359007914 end time Dec-10-09 16:04:58 PST)

I would suggest shopping around a little as you could easily find real good discounts on NEW boards, boots, and bindings that are of much higher quality than the ones you listed. I'm not sure which size you are looking for though?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

I am going to go with around a 160-163cm board and I wear size 10 boots. My specs are 5'8" and 250lbs.

The board you linked me is going to be $160 CAN after shipping cost and then you can expect another $30-$50 or so for the cross border duties. I would prefer to buy from within Canada. So approximately $200 for just the board is going to go over $400 pretty fast after the bindings and boots. Ive never heard of that brand before.. Is it any good?

Oh and btw, before I was looking at the rossignol boards, I was looking at Lamar boards so I already did bump up the quality quite a bit. I am on a tight budget of $400-$500 for the board, boots, and bindings, however a sintered base does sound like it would be worth the extra dough.


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

Rossignol as a brand is known for better quality over Lamar for sure. 

M4 is now Artec, it is a brand made by Elan in Austria. They are decent boards for the price if you can find them new.

Just get whatever your stoked on between the two, you'll be fine on the cheaper set up (contrast), you can always upgrade in the future. I really liked the Imperial boards I rode. 

A Sintered base will be faster, but you have to wax it more often. - But waxing is easy to learn if your interested in tuning your own equipment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

okay thanks!

I am planning on waxing my board myself when I go up more often. This year I probably won't be going up too much because of shortage of income so I don't think I will dish out money for an iron if I only need 2-3 wax jobs this year.

The Drake bindings due seem all around nicer then the rossignol vipers. I guess bindings will be my main deciding factor.

Any other opinions on the Rossignol Vipers versus the Drake King bindings that might help me make up my mind?

The Drake King bindings don't have an adjustable toe strap. How likely is that to be a problem? I'm sure it will fit most normal boat sizes and I saw a video where the guy said these bindings work great with the Northwave boots.

What Rossignol bindings did you use that you felt were restrictive in the flex? I'm not even sure what that means exactly but I'm guessing more flex is better????


----------



## jaaxnikols (Nov 17, 2009)

*.*

The Drake bindings will work better with the Northwave boots as they are the same company, so the boots are designed to fit with the bindings. Although Drake bindings do work decently with most boots.

The Rossi bindings I had were HC3000 from a few years ago. They would be similar to the Cuda model that is available now. I just found the ankel strap to be very big, which made the natural flex of my boots kind of restrictive. Although it is just my opinion, you might like them.

The Drake King is prety much the new version of the old F-50 model. And most of their bindings back in 2003 used this kind of design. Its a really good feeling binding with comfortable straps, good flex, and no extra junk on there to break. - Just make sure you get the proper binding size and the straps should never be a problem. 



Oh and the retail on the Imperial and Contrast boards are $279 USD. So the price differences found at the-house.com are just sale prices, not actual retail. They are prety much the same board with different graphics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

Okay thanks, that helps out a lot.

And the-house even showed a higher suggested retail price for the contrast ($280) then the imperial ($250).

$400 was already pushing my budget up quite a bit (I was going to buy used at first) but if the Drakes are a lot better then whats an extra $100. Probably worth the extra money.


----------

